# Rhode Island Ink bottles



## RIBottleguy (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's a small subcollection of RI bottles I've been going after. There are only five Rhode Island inks around, not including different versions from the same company.
 1.  Only one is common, and aqua CPC (Cross Pen Company) from Providence.






 There are four versions of the CPC bottles, and one comes in 3 colors.   That makes for 6 uncommon versions.  I have 2, the common one and one  uncommon.  The rarest is the master ink size.  Below is my dk. apple green example.





 2.  One of my favorites is a Venturi Ink for Chart Records, Builder's Iron Foundry, Providence.  It's a nice square ink with the same embossing on 2 sides.  They show up on ebay every now and then and sell for under $20.  





 3.  Builder's Recorder Ink Made by Builders Providence, RI (clear square).  A less common one related to Venturi Ink.

 4.  The undoubtedly rarest RI ink is a beautiful aqua OP umbrella.  It is embossed Potter & Champlin Westerly, RI.  An example with a lip chip went up to $500 on ebay, the reserve wasn't met.  I doubt this one will ever end up in my collection.





 5.  Another ink whose existence is dubious is a C. Blackman from Providence, RI.   It was listed in Kovels as green, 3", OP, with a price of $305
 Any info on this ink would be appreciated.

 6.  Lastly, one I picked up off the 'bay, might or might not be a RI ink.  It is simply embossed WW Trade Mark.  The owner claimed to have seen a labeled version from the Cross Stylographic Pen Company.   Either way, it's a nice little ink.


----------



## LC (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting your inks , I love the open pontiled umbrella . I have several inks but do not go out of my way to collect them , I am more drawn to the sodas than anything , although I have bottles pretty much in all catagories . Again , thanks for sharing the inks .


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 15, 2018)

Giving this post a bump.  I have since confirmed the WW Trade Mark ink is definitely from Rhode Island!  It comes in a number of sizes as well as aqua.


----------

